# Etec 50hp injector cleaning



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I had an issue running in the other day seems like the engine ran fine all morning then while running back the motor bogged down and wouldnt go over 2k rpms so we had to limp in . I think its probably a clogged injector starts fine idles fine but increasing the throttle it starts to studder and wont go any higher than 2k. Has anyone used the fuelinjectorman.com to clean there injectors? Evinrude wants $450 i think per injector. Thanks


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

every injector I've replaced on ETEC motors was either shorted,or open - both are electrical problems

NEVER seen a clogged injector,on an ETEC

you need a lap top,loaded with the diagnostic software,and the ability to use that software.this is required before attempting to diagnose a problem with these motors


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

last post is right on the money.... In fact you may not need a new injector at all - but only a proper diagnostic work up will tell you for sure. The E-Tec system is all about electronic injectors (everyone else uses mechanical injectors - and un-clogging one of them is a different proposition entirely). With an E-Tec your injectors either work or you're going to need a replacement (and it must be properly calibrated and installed by a factory trained tech or you're going to have warranty problems). If that motor is still under warranty you won't pay a nickel - out of warranty, get out your checkbook.

By the way, if it is an injector your motor didn't "bog down" - it actually went into "safe mode" to allow it to still operate and get you home... Me? I think they're the best motors around - but I've run nothing but E-tecs since they came out in 2005.... Good luck - maybe it's not an injector (but if it is, after it's replaced it will run just fine....).


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> last post is right on the money.... In fact you may not need a new injector at all - but only a proper diagnostic work up will tell you for sure. The E-Tec system is all about electronic injectors (everyone else uses mechanical injectors - and un-clogging one of them is a different proposition entirely). With an E-Tec your injectors either work or you're going to need a replacement (and it must be properly calibrated and installed by a factory trained tech or you're going to have warranty problems). If that motor is still under warranty you won't pay a nickel - out of warranty, get out your checkbook.
> 
> By the way, if it is an injector your motor didn't "bog down" - it actually went into "safe mode" to allow it to still operate and get you home... Me? I think they're the best motors around - but I've run nothing but E-tecs since they came out in 2005.... Good luck - maybe it's not an injector (but if it is, after it's replaced it will run just fine....).




I know this is an old post - just seen it


you're stating etec injectors are electronic and other mfg's use mechanical injectors - yes ?

mechanical injectors,these use fuel pressure to :"fire",meaning when the fuel pressure is at a high point,the injector opens...
that's NOT the case with other mfg's injectors,you're quite mistaken.yamaha,Suzuki,mercury,Nissan,tohatsu - all their injectors are electronic,fired by the ECM - these are NOT mechanical injectors

contrary to popular belief: E10 fuel does NOT damage injectors.it's very quick and simple to blame the fuel on absolutely every problem a motor has - people who lack proper diagnostic skills do it all the time - favorite repair techniques ? add seafoam !
ethanol has been added to the fuel for quite a while now - it's time people let this go...


----------

